# Debian sur G4



## .Steff (27 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Après pas mal de temps passé à chercher dans ce forum, je vais me décider à poser ma question.
Je viens d'installer une debian sur mon Ibook G4 1,33Ghz.
Tout c'est bien passé jusqu'à ce que je lance mon _startx_...
Et là un environnement graphique se lance mais sans rien, juste un fond d'écran et une fenêtre de terminal.
Pour tant j'ai fait un apt-get install xserver-xorg, un apt-get install kdm.
Sur les différentes débian que j'ai installé (sur pc ) cela suffisait.

Si quelqu'un à l'expérience d'une débian sur PPC, je veux bien quelques conseils , et pourquoi pas une image iso de débian (j'y tient  )
D'avance merci.


----------

